# No. 74 Squadron RAF, the "Tiger Squadron"..



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

Having bought Airfix 1/48 F1/F2/F3 EE Lightning, I've decided to build it as a bird from RAF's No. 74 Squadron RAF, also known as the "Tiger Squadron" because of its tiger head, its nickname is btw "Trinidad".
After having read up as small bit on this squadron and swapped some yiddi yadda with Terry, I've decided to "adopt" the squadron. Having done that and already having the Lightning, I may, when time money etc. permit, also add their Gloster Meteor F. Mk. 8, Hawker Hunter F. 6, McDonnel Phantom F-4J(UK) to the stable, after all......I am a fighter boy!  

Now, just to find the right decals for these....


----------



## rochie (May 14, 2009)

great idea Jan, might look into something like that myself


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2009)

Jolly good show old chap! Did you know, that 74 Squadron were the original 'Tiger' Squadron, and it was by their invitation. or suggestion, that the annual 'Tiger Meet' began?
It looks like I might be joining you, when time, and cash, permit. As you know, I was going to do a ruck of 43 Squadron machines, but I've changed plans, and it'll now be 56 Squadron, from 1918 to 2008. This Squadron had a close relationship with 74, sharing the same bases on various occasions.
Given that I can (eventually) get all the neccessary 1/48th scale kits, I'll represent each decade, with 9 aircraft types. There are more of course, most of which are available, but space, and of course expense, prevents the whole lot being attempted.
It would be rather nice if we could get both collections together on the one table - a big table I would think old fruit!
I'll see what other decals I can track down, other than the ones I've already shown you from my spares box thingy.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 14, 2009)

Model Alliance Decals have quite the selection chaps....8)

The Aviation Workshop » Premier Decals
The Aviation Workshop » Premier Plus Decals


----------



## Airframes (May 14, 2009)

Not bad old boy, not bad at all.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 17, 2009)

Cool looking birds Jan -definately would look cool lined up together! 

proberly do the same as Karl -That Hunter and Phantom are really screaming my name


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

Might throw in a Gloster Gauntlet Mk.II, Hawker Demon (if I can find one), a Spitfire and a Hurricane....


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

Some rather nice Lightnings by you know who....8)


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2009)

Some rather nice work by our friend Clave there. I think we need a trip to Duxford old boy, so that you can get some shots of their Lightning in 74 Squadron's colours.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2009)

I need to bring a suitcase big enough to put it in.....when leaving.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 18, 2009)

That top lightning by Clave is very cool - Nice work mate


----------



## Airframes (May 18, 2009)

That's the 74 Sqn scheme that Jan wants to do, and the same as the Duxford bird.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

Indeed it is old bean and *M*...just need to a pic of her.


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2009)

I've got a couple of angled view pics of her in a magazine Jan, but a trip there is definitely on the cards. Hopefully, Karl and I will be paying a visit on our way to see Seesul in August.
I reckon we should start a Special Interest Group thread when we are ready to go with our 'Squadron builds'. I've found a couple of my required kits at low prices - the Airfix Tornado F3 at half price, and a Monogram Typhoon (good enough for this, as I'm on a budget) at about £7. Might chuck in a Meteor F3, if I can establish the colour scheme was overall 'Aluminium' paint at that period. So, there should be a total of 10 types, if I can find a Lightning...oh, and enough cash!
It would be nice to do the whole lot from 1918 to 1998, but some types aren't kitted, and the expense would be rather high!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2009)

Airframes said:


> I reckon we should start a Special Interest Group thread when we are ready to go with our 'Squadron builds'.



Like a RAF SIG and with "subforum" for different Squadrons? Need to find Classic Airframe's 1/48 Meteor F.8 to do the late version that I want!


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2009)

Hmm. Haven't seen it around for a while, I've been keeping my eyes open for you. I'd prefer the F8 too, or at least the F4, so might leave out a Meteor. It would be much easier to do this in 1/72nd scale, as virtually all of the types are available, and, of course, a LOT cheaper. But that 'tiny tot' scale is not for me, especially if detail is to be added. I'll have to try to find some decals too, Hannant's site is a little difficult, unless you know exactly what you want, and the manufacturer.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 20, 2009)

True indeed buddy! The Aviation Workshop » Welcome to the Aviation Workshop have plenty of good stuff...8)


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2009)

Thanks old boy, I shall keep that on file.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 20, 2009)

Airframes said:


> It would be much easier to do this in 1/72nd scale, as virtually all of the types are available, and, of course, a LOT cheaper



Ahh the joys of 1/72 scale 

Though I certainly see why people build 1/48 and so on


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

Think I've sussed most of my decal needs. I can down-scale the 1/32nd Hunter decals, and print them off my PC, and draw and print the Bulldog and Gladiator the same way. If I can get the Lightning, that's got 'em anyway, and I've got the Phantom set. If I go for a Meteor, I can do the plain silver with black code letters, and of course the Hurricane and Typhoon were the normal 'US - !' codes. Having second thoughts on the Tornado - saw a Group Build on some forum somewhere, and the Airfix kit is attrocious! The full price is £25, so no way! Might be able to get it for half price, but I don't know if even that's worth the effort. Might be better to try to convert the Italeri IDS version.
BTW, in case you didn't get my text message, have a look at the Italeri web site. The Hawk looks very nice, with PE cockpit bits and - wait for it - one of the decal options is the all black 74 Squadron scheme, with the Tiger's head covering the fin! Looks beautiful. It's £25, but the kit looks the biz!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

This one old boy? Model Making, Scale Models / Italeri 2669 BAe Hawk T. Mk.1
Niiiice decals!8)


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2009)

That's the one old chap! I've seen some pics of the real thing - in fact I've _seen_ the real thing, flying into Valley, Anglesey - gorgeous in that gloss black scheme!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

I bet! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (May 24, 2009)

*Mine.....!*8)


----------



## Airframes (May 24, 2009)

You got it at last! Now do the same for my Lightning, there's a good chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 25, 2009)

See what we can do old boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Xtradecals have a few colourful sets for the Hunter, including No. 74 Squadron...8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Plenty more at Welcome to Air-Britain8)


----------



## Airframes (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice finds Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 1, 2009)

Can't complain old bean....
Maybe swap the cockpit on the Hunter, since that's one of the things that got most bad critisism...same with the Lightning.
True Details, Aires has the Hunter Cockpit and CMK has the Lightning.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 4, 2009)

Some more pics found at 74 Squadron.org.uk


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2009)

My oh my! There's some cracking hots there mate! I'll have to try and find a similar thing for 56 Squadron now!
See what you've done? You've started me off again haven't you, you and your bl**dy silly ideas, why do you keep doing this to me, eh? Go on, tell me, why? Just when I thought...er...em...well, you know....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 8, 2009)

Started ever so slightly on the Hunter old boy!

Me? You have done this to yourself, I only brought it out in the open.....welcome out of the closet sport!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Not much that you can do without black!  But there you go.....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking rather good old boy. I see what the reviews mean about the shallow cockpit now, but it's not too bad, won't really notice when it's all closed up inside the fusealge anyway.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you frightfully old chap, much obliged! Not a bad kit at all, but there are some questionmarks....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow, nicely done!

I will say one thing about building with you guys my ego has taken a beating but I'm picking up some dam fine tips and knowledge!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, that's the Highspeed Silver on....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2009)

Looking rather spiffing old chap! But I haven't seen it move yet, so it's not that much high speed old boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

LOOK! It moved!! 

Thank you frighfully old chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2009)

D*mn lighting....!


----------



## rochie (Jul 3, 2009)

formidable old fruit, top hoe what ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2009)

I say old boy, d*mn decent of you to say so, thank you frightfully!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2009)

It would appear that one has achieved a somewhat smooth and neat finish on one' s flying machine old chap. Splendid effort, do have a snifter, or would one prefer a pot of Earl Grey?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you frightfully od chap! One has has his best don't you know... Think that I'll take you up on that snifter for lunch and settle for that tiffin now....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

I say old chap, things seem to be moving along rather rapidly. Jolly good work old boy!


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2009)

wow you have been busy, well done old fruit !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

I say chaps, jolly decent of you to say so, thank you frightfully and all that rot. How about a snifter before the cricket?


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 6, 2009)

real nice Jan, good work mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you kindly Wayne!


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I say chaps, jolly decent of you to say so, thank you frightfully and all that rot. How about a snifter before the cricket?



sound like a plan to me dear boy !


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

I say, I don't mind if I join you old chap! In fact, let's forget the cricket, just have another snifter what!


----------



## rochie (Jul 6, 2009)

forget cricket !!!!!! .................. shame on you Mr Fox !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Aye! Shame you old fox...boy! The cricket might even make more sense with a couple of snifters under the belt...hand me the bottle will you old chap?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh well, if I must!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2009)

Now, now....we all agreed to share, didn't we old chap?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 6, 2009)

Indeed we did. Which bottle would you like old chap?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice stuff Jan 

Mmmm cricket can I smell the Ashes burning? No wait thats the wickets after the Aussie pace attack has ripped out middle stump for 10th time.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 8, 2009)

Grrr!


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2009)

Heinz said:


> Nice stuff Jan
> 
> Mmmm cricket can I smell the Ashes burning? No wait thats the wickets after the Aussie pace attack has ripped out middle stump for 10th time.



yep it was pity it was for 600 runs though...................(i wish )


----------



## Heinz (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

I bet ANY money, that the RAF was thinking when they came up with idea to these blasted underwing codes, "let us make life a misery for future modellers chaps!"


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 13, 2009)

looking good mate!8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Cheers O' Clever One....


----------



## Airframes (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice old chap! Yep, those codes over yhe U/C doors are a real t*** aren't they !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 13, 2009)

A real (beep) (beep) in the (beep) (beep) to say the (beep) least old boy! Next time I'll try another method, for now, I'll blame wear and tear....

Hmmm.....maybe blutack?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2009)

Some more No. 74 Squadron pics.... :: Welcome To The RAF74 Squadron Homepage::.....

Is this Spitfire Mk. ?'s just coded L*D and L*T?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2009)

Well old chap, they're Spitfire MkIIA's, and judging by the colour schemes and the weather, I'd think it would be circa summer, 1941. The problem is, 74 Sqn used ZP as the Squadron codes during that period and, far as I'm aware, never used any codes with a 'L' configuration. So, the aircraft are either from a different squadron, with the second code letter obliterated under the orders of the censor (possibly 'LO', 602 Sqn, Aux AF, or 'KL',* 54 *Sqn.), or a temporary marking for whatever reason. Might even be a OTU or OCU, and the Life magazine people have used the pics, thinking, or having been told, that it's 74 Sqn?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2009)

They had some Hurricanes there as well, MX- I think they were coded....highly confusing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 31, 2009)

Great stuff Jan, real fast on the build time, and I love the tigers head emblem....


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 31, 2009)

Great finds on the colour Spitty's, Jan.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2009)

Sounds like 'Life' magazine used what they were allowed, or told, to use, and built their story around that. The photographs were probably taken at a OCU/OTU, and they actually look partly posed. You know the sort of thing "Our reporter brings you the story from the front line, with the RAF's seventy fourth squadron, and here they are preparing for yet another mission during the Battle...." and all that b*ll*cks!!
Great pics though, and full of useful detail - the ammo cans, trolley Ac etc etc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just saw that the 74 Squadron had a few well known aces....

WWI,

Edward "Mick" Mannock
James Ira "Taffy" Jones
Keith "Grid" Caldwell


WWII,

Adolph "Sailor" Malan
John Colin Mungo-Park
Harbourne Mackay Stephen
Wilfred Malcolm Skinner
John Connell Freeborn
Bryan Vincent Draper
Henry Collingham Baker
Willian Henry Nelson
John King "Jock" Norwell


Makes you want to do Mannock's S.E.5a and Malan's Spitfire....


----------



## Airframes (Aug 1, 2009)

Well you'll have to include those two in your build, won't you?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2009)

Most definetly old boy!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope that they'll do this one in 1/48! 8) RAF 74 (Tiger) Sqn 1918 to 1992 (10)

Edit: Just checked again at Hannants, the 1/48 scale, it's on "Future Releases", double sheet! Happy times!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2009)

I could have sworn I sent you a text message about that! Must have meant to and forgotten!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 22, 2009)

Lack of beer or any other strong liquids can do that to you old boy....


----------

